# Pilot's WC Effort



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I ran my boy in my club’s WC this weekend. He doesn’t really have any training to speak of. He has tons of natural talent though! He really did try hard. First bird on land was no problem at all. The second one he had watched fall, he marked it pretty well before I sent him but he made a rookie mistake. The field Had been mowed in a way that the lines drew him away from the bird. He didn’t find it and went back to where the first one had been. He did the water beautifully! We did it mostly for fun but I also wanted to see how he would work with everyone watching him. My little “mama’s boy” worked so hard and with a little training he will get it for sure! I know the things we need to work on to make him successful now! I’m pretty proud of him even though he didn’t get it. After 2 days doing field work, this is how he chooses to relax.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

What fun he had! As you say a little more training and he will be a WC and then on to WCX, not much harder, just more of it...!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Yes! He did have fun. Carrying that bumper around all weekend was his way of saying he wasn't done! I would never let him actually play with it....he just carried it and kept it nearby while he was sleeping. He delivers to hand on land...on the water, he drops it to shake off. I need to work on his delivery out of water and I could get his JH too.


----------

